# How to reduce VBA boost speed?



## Asia81 (Feb 25, 2018)

When I use the speed feature of VBA, it can go up to 10000%, which is simply too fast to be playable.
http://nsa39.casimages.com/img/2018/02/25/180225101926604675.png

Do you know any ways to set a limitation?


----------



## Brigand (Apr 9, 2018)

I know it's not exactly what you're looking for, but if you go to options > frame skip > throttle you can select up to 200% which is probably a more realistic speed-up. Only problem is that as far as I know, this cannot be toggled with a hotkey. The only way you can turn it on and off is going back in (options > frameskip > throttle) and selecting "no throttle". Every single time. It's annoying and slightly impractical, but it's the best I've got. I don't think there's a way to limit the % speed-up.


----------

